
Oxford Study Shows FLAGRANT Liberal Bias Among Scientists - vixen99
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=11193
======
phren0logy
> “What an odd coincidence that ‘science’ always, without exception, supports
> the liberal worldview,” Confas observed.

I’ll buy that there may be some bias, but this is just incorrect, and this
article is garbage.

------
vixen99
“Conservatives are right to be skeptical,” he added. “Take any politicized
issue that is connected to some disagreement about scientific fact. I do not
believe there is a single case in the last couple decades where a major
scientific organization took a position that went against the platform of the
Democratic Party.”

“What an odd coincidence that ‘science’ always, without exception, supports
the liberal worldview,” Confas observed.

~~~
sbinthree
Liberals can't handle many areas of science, including but not limited to:
evolutionary psychology, any study involving standardized testing or
intelligence, vaccines (in certain circles), some important parts of genetics
and economics, the sociological effectiveness of interventionism, military
technology. In most cases, smart liberals and smart conservatives are both
right (in the areas they value) and dumb liberals and dumb conservatives are
both wrong.

